# Instalación resistente

## anacoreta

Hola, he intentado completar la instalación de gentoo en una maquina "x86_64", pero cuando llego al reinicio no se encuentra la partición /.....

He repetido la instalación cuatro veces, tengo impreso el manual d instalación y me he dado cuenta (no se si se puede considerar a esto un bug) que en el punto "2.4: grub.conf para usuarios de genkernel" la línea Kernel acaba en ramdisk=81 y la siguiente línea es initrd.... Güeno mi gozo en un pozo cuando creí que este era el error...... completando la línea (kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86_64-2.6.23-gentoo-r6 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3 udev doscsi) después de haber mirado el manual en línea, tampoco "existe" /dev/sda3... 

>>determining root device...

block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device...

could not find the root block device in

En este punto da la posibilidad de acceder a una shell... accedo y miro en /dev, la única unidad que encuentro es hda que es la unidad de cdr.

He repasado el fstab y la configuración de grub un montonazo de veces, no se me ocurre otra cosa que el kernel no encuentra o para el no existe la partición.

No me he atrevido a compilar el kernel manualmente puesto que nunca lo había hecho, me he limitado a genkernell all.

Tampoco he añadido módulos al kernell, este puede ser también el error pero mi planteamiento fue que si genkernel compilaba el kernel como el de un cd live, todo se pondría en marcha y más adelante repetiría la instalación experimentando.

El disco duro es sata y he particionado sda1=boot, sda2=swap, sda3=/ y también he creado una partición sda4 con la intención de montar home en esta pero de momento he preferido seguir el manual y solo he montado sda1, sda2 y sda3.

La verdad que ando un poco perdido, hace algún tiempo que utilizo debian, pero nunca me había topado con una instalación sin asistente, me gusta bastante trastear y decidí probar gentoo a raíz de un manual de configuración de fluxbox... El tipo de instalación esta muy bien así es como verdaderamente se aprende y se entienden las cosas, el manual está bien explicado un poco escueto pero bien...

Espero que esta pregunta no este contestada en ningún manual ni en el foro, he dado unas cuantas vueltas también.

Gracias por leer el tocho y un saludo para todos.

----------

## i92guboj

 *anacoreta wrote:*   

> 
> 
> >>determining root device...
> 
> block device /dev/sda3 is not a valid root device...
> ...

 

¿No existe algún /dev/sd*?

Indícanos el tipo de unidad que vas a usar para arrancar (IDE o SATA). Y pega la salida de lspci aquí mismo desde el livecd. Ten en cuenta que las unidades IDE pueden ser identificadas como /dev/sd* si se cargan con el driver PATA, en lugar del IDE de toda la vida. No tengo ni idea de como genkernel hace las cosas porque no lo uso, así que tan solo puedo hacer suposiciones.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> He repasado el fstab y la configuración de grub un montonazo de veces, no se me ocurre otra cosa que el kernel no encuentra o para el no existe la partición.
> 
> 

 

Si no existe ningún otro /dev/hd* o /dev/sd* entonces lo que ocurre es que el kernel no está cargando el driver para tu controladora de discos, que depende del chipset que tengas (eso lo veremos en lspci).

No te preocupes, un poco de desorientación al principio es normal, ninguno llegamos sabiendo manejar este monstruito. Pero no es difícil una vez que se le coje el truco.

Bienvenido.

----------

## anacoreta

Hola gracias por contestar, no no existe ninguna unidad más que hda, y es la unidad de cdr, ¿ispci? ni idea del programa en cuestión, voy a mirar el tema y luego posteo...

Por cierto el disco duro es sata y no hay ninguno más, tampoco tengo ninguna partición para windows, el pc es solo para linux....

Lo que más me sorprende es que en la instalación si que reconoce el disco y lo monto y particiono sin problemas.....

Creo que voy a comenzar la instalación desde cero otra vez haber si descubro el fallo. También investigaré sobre ispci y si puedo pegaré un log....

Muchas gracias, taluego....

----------

## i92guboj

Es "lspci", con L minúscula.

El livecd viene configurado para detectar cualquier hardware, y el kernel del livecd trae una tonelada de drivers. No se como compila genkernel, así que no puedo asegurarte qué es lo que está pasando. Pero si no hay más dispositivos de bloque del tipo sd* o hd* es porque no se está cargando el driver de tu controladora SATA, y por tanto linux no sabe ni que existe tu disco (y, por tanto, no puede ver las particiones dentro del mismo).

Sobre genkernel no puedo ayudar, si quieres te lías mucho, puedes arrancar desde el livecd, apuntar los datos de lspci por si te sirven luego, y copiar /proc/config.gz a tu instalación de gentoo. Esa es la configuración del kernel que hay cargado en memoria en ese momento, por lo cual puedes usarla para contruir tu propio kernel con las mismas opciones que se usaron en el livecd (que carga tu disco sin problemas).

----------

## JotaCE

Hola amigo

la verdad creo que el trabajo de genkernel es algo oscuro, ya que no se con certeza que es lo que hace, entonces lo que se me ocurre es que uses el forma recomendada pora configurar tu kernel.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

como te sugirui i92guboj arranca tu PC con el livecd minimal y da la siguiente orden:

```
# lspci 
```

y dinos la salida de ese comando.

configuras mas o menos de acuerdo con las ideas del handbook y luego 

```
# make && make modules_install
```

----------

## paynalton

A mi me pasaba con el primer sata que tuve... la solución es tan simple como agregar el soporte al kernel antes de compilarlo.

Si usas genkernel en el manual viene como copiar la configuración del liveCD a la nueva configuración de genkernel.

Si compilas a mano el kernel, al momento de usar "make --menuconfig" dale una vista a "device drivers->Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers"

----------

## luisx

Mira al igual que los demas, ahora intenta con:

make menuconfig

make && make modules_install

a la forma tradicional, cuando llegue a Gentoo algo parecido me paso con mi disco SATA, trate de utilizar genkernel, pero genkernel al parecer me compilaba casi todo como modulos y pues nadamas no reconocia el HD SATA.

Mejor hazlo a la forma tradicional y activa el soporte para discos SATA y tambien si hay para los chipset de tu tarjeta madre. pero compilalos como nativos no como modulos.

No se explicar muy bien pero espero que esto te sirva de algo.

Saludos.   :Laughing: 

----------

## anacoreta

Muchas gracias a todos, el tema está claro, ahora voy a comenzar la instalación de nuevo. Me hubiera gustado hacerlo antes pero no ha podido ser, me paso todo el día currando...

Imprescindible el apunte de config.gz, de lo contrario hubiera andado un tanto perdido, tengo que investigar muchos temas, no se si es mejor añadir tal controlador o cual como módulo o como parte del kernel, ni muchas otras cosas, pero todo llegará por el momento mi objetivo es que el sistema arranque y poder hacer login y vuestra ayuda ha sido imprescindible.

Gracias otra vez.

----------

## i92guboj

 *anacoreta wrote:*   

> Muchas gracias a todos, el tema está claro, ahora voy a comenzar la instalación de nuevo. Me hubiera gustado hacerlo antes pero no ha podido ser, me paso todo el día currando...
> 
> Imprescindible el apunte de config.gz, de lo contrario hubiera andado un tanto perdido, tengo que investigar muchos temas, no se si es mejor añadir tal controlador o cual como módulo o como parte del kernel, ni muchas otras cosas, pero todo llegará por el momento mi objetivo es que el sistema arranque y poder hacer login y vuestra ayuda ha sido imprescindible.
> 
> Gracias otra vez.

 

No te agobies con el tema. 

Aún recuerdo la primera vez que me encabezoné en compilar un kernel a mano... años atrás jeje. Bueno.

Poco a poco lo verás todo más claro. En cuanto a lo de módulos vs. estático, todo es cuestión de gustos casi siempre. Para conseguir arrancar en realidad no hace falta tanto. La configuración predeterminada vale, solo tienes que tener una cosa en cuenta: incluir como estáticos los módulos para tu chipset o controladora de disco, y los del sistema de archivos (ext3 o el que sea) que estés usando.

Si tienes esos dos, entonces tienes acceso al disco duro, y todo lo demás ya se puede cargar como módulos (o dejarlo todo dentro del kernel y así no tener que preocuparse de módulos ni historias).

Para cualquier duda, aquí está el foro. Suerte.

----------

## anacoreta

Hola, no sabía si responder o no, el post está un poco lejos de los más recientes, pero quiero dar las gracias y anotar un par de cosillas.

Bueno lo primero es que he conseguido compilar correctamente el núcleo, he completado la instalación, he instalado los drivers de nvidia, x, fluxbox y algunas cosillas más.... Como chico con zapatos nuevos...

No es que sea difícil, es que hay que esforzarse un poco y creo que sería vital que todos los procesos de instalación fueran así, sin asistente. Creo que es vital montar el sistema paso a paso, de esta manera se controla y entiende todo mejor. Casi seguro que tendré que invertir unas cuantas horas en tener un sistema con todas las aplicaciones que quiero, casi seguro que tendré que volver a instalar de nuevo el sistema, pero es mejor esto que encontrarse con un sistema montado y 50 procesos que no sabes ni que ni como ni porque.......

Lo segundo un diez para los manuales y los foros.... creo que hay más recursos de los necesarios.

Güeno pos eso encantado.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *Quote:*   

>  casi seguro que tendré que volver a instalar de nuevo el sistema

 

Si es por practicar, adelante! Si es por arreglar algo, nunca vas a necesitar reinstalar Gentoo a menos que cambies de arquitectura por ejemplo. Todo tiene arreglo sin tener que reinstalar.

Salud!

----------

## johpunk

te recomiendo que instales via minimal y no uses genkernel! te lo digo yo que ya pase por esas  :Wink:  saludos!

----------

